# Alguien conoce esta herramienta??



## DanielNR (Ene 21, 2012)

Hola a todos los miembros de este genial foro!!
He decidido abrir éste nuevo tema por que creo que no se ha creado previamente y creo que sería interesante. Si estoy equivocado o existe ya un tema parecido o casi igual al que aquí expongo, supongo que los responsables se harán cargo de trasladarlo al lugar que le corresponda. Por eso, si es así, pido desde ya que me disculpen.
El tema que me gustaría compartir con todos ustedes es acerca de herramientas que sean peculiares o que sean poco comunes. No tienen que ser exclusivamente herramientas con la que ya hayan trabajado (si conocen su manejo, mejor), sino que pueden ser herramientas que simplemente hayan visto de pasada y les haya llamado la atención. El ejemplo que yo les quiero comentar se debe a mi situación laboral. Me explico:

A nivel personal, la empresa para la que trabajo no está pasando por su mejor momento. Debido a ello decidí, hace algún tiempo, buscarme la vida de alguna manera y eché bastantes curriculums por muchos sitios. Por suerte me han llamado de un sitio hace poco y pude tener una entrevista. Me enseñaron las instalaciones y me llamó la atención una herramienta. Se trata de un destornillador de presión. Al parecer se puede calibrar de tal manera para que ejerza una determinada fuerza sobre el/los tornillo/s que estamos apretando. He mirado por internet para buscar información sobre este tipo de destornillador y no he hallado ninguna información.
Si alguien tiene alguna sugerencia sobre la herramienta de la que les hablo a alguna otra, coméntela por favor.
Siento haber puesto tal parrafada! Disculpen.
Un saludo cordial para todos !


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 21, 2012)

Destornillador con torquímetro. Los hay con lectura, ajustables y fijos que zafan a determinado torque.

http://www.royoehijos.com.ar/resultadocategoria.php?sc=B05&tc=Torqu%EDmetros&panel=13


----------



## DanielNR (Ene 21, 2012)

Gracias Eduardo por la información!


----------



## snowboard (Ene 21, 2012)

Otra herramienta interesante es el "destornillador de impacto"





 





Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Sep 16, 2012)

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-429393941-sierra-multicortadora-250w-electrica-220v-bosch-gop250ce-_JM_

que onda ?? alguien la tiene ?? vale la pena ??  es lo que pinta ??


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 16, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-429393941-sierra-multicortadora-250w-electrica-220v-bosch-gop250ce-_JM_
> 
> que onda ?? alguien la tiene ?? vale la pena ??  es lo que pinta ??



En esta foto parece una sierra de traumatología





La herramienta de corte gira un poco y vuelve atrás, hace un movimiento de vai-ven






Sierra de traumatología​


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 16, 2012)

en la foto del enlace las que estan abajo esta un ejemplo de como se usa
es igual a una caladora


----------



## fernandob (Sep 16, 2012)

si, pero alguno la uso ?? 
la calador aes limitada, hace cortes rectos, curvos es dificil , y tiene sus cosillas.
sabende accesorios ?? si esta buena para chapa ?? que tipo de cortes hace ??? 
la han usado ??


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 16, 2012)

para chapa yo uso otra , esta,la otra nunca la vi ,no se como sea


----------



## fernandob (Sep 17, 2012)

aca encontre un video :





voy a ver si encuentro de la otra, la que decis vos es una cizalla.
voy a ver si encuentro como trabaja la punta, pero vi un precio y me parecio una locura


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 17, 2012)

Yo la conocía, la vi en un catalogo de bosch que me mandaron hace varios meses, pero la verdad nunca la probé. Sé que hay de otras marcas herramientas parecidas con el mismo sistema. Lo que deben ser caros son los accesorios, y no sé si vendrán chinos.
Esperemos que alguien haya probado una así nos orienta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2019)

Ésta escopleadora cuesta 1.000 Trumps : Engalletadora Sierra Caladora Makita 701watts Pj7000 Galleta - $ 39.662,00

Y no es ni mas ni menos que una amoladora de mano mas un soporte . . .  enjoy


----------

